# Ella's first trip to obedience training



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

We went for a ride to an excellent training facility in Amsterdam New York called Working Dogs NY. Boy is that place nice. The ride was 45 minutes. Ella is doing well crated in the car. There were 4 teams training in open and utility. All dogs with know inoculation histories. We said hello to everyone. It was her first exposure to string cheese, yum! She didn't stress too much and handled the new experience, training facility, new dogs and a different crate environment really well. She also got lots of love from the other humans there. It was a good experience for an 11 week old pup.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations Ella!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She looks really focused on the training.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

She‘s a very curious puppy. Imagine from a puppy point of view watching a border collie and a very fast golden doing directed jumping. She hadn’t seen anything like that before.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

We were back in Amsterdam today hanging with the open and utility dogs. Today I crated her with the big dogs. Ella has been handling new places well. We worked on sits, downs, tug games, cookie recall games, puppy heeling and dumbbell play all in a pretty new place with distractions. Sunday we were at puppy class. It been a relief to see her do well in new situations. Hey first poop on lead in a strange place is a breakthrough. The picture is her zonked out our way home.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Ella has finally gotten to competition puppy school. It’s been a lot of fun. My refrigerator has lots Polly O string cheese and hotdogs. We’re masked and distanced at class. Hard to spit food. Ella loves having food spit at her. The look on her face after she caught he first piece, priceless.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear how well she's doing with the training and how much she's enjoying it. 

She's growing into a really pretty girl.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

She is a cute pup! She is adapting well to new things and is probably a good dog to run in agility and/or obedience...once you start, you will be hooked for life.

Good Luck


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Obedience to start, come up sits, drop back down, stands, marks, waits, fronts, dumbbell, baby heeling and a lot of attention games. She‘s my second obedience dog. Thank you


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

This picture is Ella being a bratty puppy during training.Her variation of keep away. I turn my back and she runs back to me. It’s getting better.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

One thing for sure, she is watching everything you do! And that is a very good thing...!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you, we do a lot of attention work. You’re so right. Attention is the key to everthing which obedience training enhances. I’m seeing benefits in our relationship based on the training which is very positive. The first time I spit string cheese at her was a hoot!


----------

